# Rocket Mozzafiato Pump Noise



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

My dad recently told me his Rocket Mozzafiato with a rotary pump started making a weird noise when the pump is running. It doesn't happen every time but when it does it is pretty loud. Any clues as to what this might be? Here is a video https://photos.app.goo.gl/yjKfnCoax1nNbtGY8


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Definitely not right, is the motor case touching the case / frame ?


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

We live in different cities so I can't tell but that's my guess too.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

If the water supply is restricted, the pump can become quite noisy, "hunting" for water.

So check the mains water supply......


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

The machine is not plumbed in.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I think it's best to contact your retailer for advice and make a video showing the machine and noise to help with diagnosis.


----------

